# 

## coachu13

Jak to poprawnie wykonać ?
Na wylewkę papa, potem folia, druga wylewka, folia ? W jakim miejscu montuje się styropian od czoła o i obróbkę blacharską ?

----------


## uve_solid

Moja propozycja wykonania:
Spadek na płycie betonowej, izolacja przeciw wilgoci malowana dwa razy dysperbit lub inny wodny. Oczywiście faseta i wywinięcie na ścianę. Na to styropian podłogowy lub styrodur klejony klejem PU. Zamocowanie styropianu elewacyjnego od czoła i boków. Montaż obróbki blacharskiej tu są różne sposoby na desce z rynną. Na to papa termozgrzewalna najlepiej dwa razy z wywinięciem 20 cm na scianę. Pierwsza warstwa zgrzewana na łączeniach i do obróbki. Obróbki polecam z blachy aluminiowej lub nierdzewnej (stalowa szybko łapie korozję od chemii w wylewkach i klejach). Na to posadzka betonowa. Okładzina ceramiczna zgodnie ze sztuką (klej hydroizolacja itp.)

----------


## piotrek0m

Żadne dysperbity i mazidła ! Na balkony i tarasy dajesz izolację przeciw wodną dwuskładnikowa tzw. szlam izolacyjny. 

Płyta betonowa, na to przygrzana papa wywinięta na mur, na papę styropian, na styropian folię i wylewkę na której robisz spadek, na wylewce dajesz szlam izolacyjny + taśma butylowa w narożniki. Na tym układasz wykończenie. Od czoła, boków i od spodu balkonu należy przykleić styropian. Styropian zaciągnąć klejem. Ważne żeby wyprowadzić kapinosy albo z materiału wykończenia, albo obróbki z blachy. Szlam zaciąga się od góry na obróbki. Chodzi o to, żeby woda nie znalazła nigdzie miejsca żeby wpłynąć pod jakikolwiek element wykończenia.

----------


## Gwidon1983

Ja chce zrobić tak, myślę, że powinno być dobrze  :smile: 
 - płyta balkonowa
 - szlam izolacyjny z fasetą uszczelniająca na ścianę
 - styropian
 - wyleka ze spadkiem
 - szlam izolacyjny z fasetą uszczelniająca na ścianę przykrywający okucia balkonu (profile aluminiowe)
 - klej, płytki

Poprawcię mnie, jeżeli coś jest nie tak  :smile:

----------


## uve_solid

Wszystko ok może być szlam. Osobiście wole papę sbs ze względu na grubość izolacji i jednak cenę. Przy szlamie potrzeba wklejać odpowiednie taśmy, sezonować powłoki, kontrolować podkład, wilgotność temperaturę. Ale internet pełen jest filmów z wzorcowym wykonaniem izolacji opartej na szlamie. A ceny profili obróbkowych to już mistrzostwo. I tak ostatnia wycena oparta na technologi GREINPLAST  GREINSTONE za 6 mkw powierzchni 3400 zł materiały plus robocizna. Życzę powodzenia i cierpliwości bo przy balkonach wskazana. :yes:

----------


## coachu13

Jeżeli mam izolację od czoła 20cm to znaczy że cały ten styropian od czoła i góry ma znajdować się pod blachą obróbkową ?

----------


## piotrek0m

Obróbki mają zachodzić na wszelkie warstwy które są na czole i tworzyć kapinos. Na fotce pod blachą mamy ocieplenie, a na górze blacha jest zasmarowana szlamem (250 zł). Dając na balkon płytki albo kamień można je wysunąć i stworzyć kapinos. Trzeba pamiętać, żeby pod spodem na kamieniu naciąć rowek odrywający krople. Na płytkach się nie da, ale skuteczność i estetyka będą wyśmienite.

----------


## coachu13

A można prosić o fotkę tego balkonu od góry ?
Chodzi mi o to. Czy jak od czoła dam styro 20cm to fizycznie znajduje się nad tym styro ?
Rozumiem ze wykończenie z blachy. Polaczenie z wylewka musi być zaszlamowane. No i co potem ?
Na ten styro i blachę kładę od góry normalnie płytki ?

----------


## Jan P.

Kapinos powinien być odsunięty od czoła balkonu o 3-4 cm aby nie powstały szpecące smugi . I wiadomo : papa NA blachę , która powinna mieć wyraźny spadek ( podszlifować beton przed montażem). Jan

----------


## coachu13

Jan Ty mówisz papa na blachę.
Ale poprzednia wersja była taka, że mam dać papę na surowy beton i dopiero potem styro poziomo i druga wylewka i wtedy stryo od czoła i blacha do wykończenia i na to płytki ?

----------


## Qba30

Poradniki Sopro dobrze pokazują co, gdzie i jak
https://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j...pK2aQhmx9KZlEQ

----------


## piotrek0m

> Kapinos powinien być odsunięty od czoła balkonu o 3-4 cm aby nie powstały szpecące smugi . I wiadomo : papa NA blachę , która powinna mieć wyraźny spadek ( podszlifować beton przed montażem). Jan


W przypadku samego tynku na czole balkonu to tak - powinien być wysunięty kapinos, zresztą tak samo robi się na parapetach. Niestety nie zagwarantuje on wiele, ponieważ wiatr może zawiewać strugi wody na otynkowane czoło balkonu. W przypadku obróbek blacharskich takich jak na fotce obróbka jest opuszczona 2 cm poniżej dolnej płaszczyzny balkonu i woda spływa po blasze.

----------


## piotrek0m

> A można prosić o fotkę tego balkonu od góry ?
> Chodzi mi o to. Czy jak od czoła dam styro 20cm to fizycznie znajduje się nad tym styro ?
> Rozumiem ze wykończenie z blachy. Polaczenie z wylewka musi być zaszlamowane. No i co potem ?
> Na ten styro i blachę kładę od góry normalnie płytki ?


Od czoła i boków jest styropian przyklejony i osiatkowany jak na elewacji. Na górę nachodzi na to szeroki pas blachy, który od góry jest przykryty szlamem. Woda spływa po szlamie od razu na blachę. 3 rok mam zostawiony balkon z samym szlamem i naprawdę nic nie zacieka i nie podcieka. Przy czym blachę od czoła montuje się do płyty mdf, w moim przypadku musiała być wygięta w łuk, a płyta musi być jeszcze przykręcona do muru, więc styropian w kilku miejscach trzeba przewiercić. Rozważałem otynkowanie czoła, ale jak popatrzyłem na liczne balkony, to niestety - większość ma zacieki. Owszem, można dopilnować solidnego wykonania kapinosów ale na kaflach nie zrobisz nacięć, które oderwą krople wody ... W tym roku przykryję balkon płytą granitową w której zrobię nacięcia w kapinosie. Oczywiście wcześniej nie wiedziałem co dam na docelową posadzkę, myślałem o płytkach i  zrobiłem obróbki z blachy. Fotkę musiałbym zrobić i załączyć ...

----------


## coachu13

W tej instrukcji Sopro nie ma nic o styro od czoła balkonu.

----------


## piotrek0m

W instrukcji Sopro balkon wisi na łącznikach termicznych i jest odizolowany od reszty stropu. Technologie tą wprowadza się na etapie budowy domu. Fakt, że jest ciekawa, ciekawe ile kosztują łączniki. W standardowych balkonach z monolityczną płytą połączoną ze stropem budynku robi się standardowe izolację płyty od czoła i z boków z dołu i z góry.

----------


## coachu13

Czemu daje się płytę mdf od czoła ?

----------


## uve_solid

Płyta osb jest potrzebna, aby było do czego zamocować blachę czołową. Nie każda pani domu zaakceptuje takie blaszane rozwiązanie. Warto zdublować izolację aby w razie naprawy uszkodzonej płytki czy przejścia balustrady nie było przecieku. Inaczej izolacja wygląda nad tarasem nad pomieszczeniem, inaczej na płycie balkonowej. Problematyczne są te płyty z łukiem czy wycinkiem koła.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Czemu daje się płytę mdf od czoła ?



MDF można wyginać dlatego daje się ją na łuki. OSB może pójść na części proste. Do niej montuje się obróbki blacharskie. U mnie blachy pasują do obróbek dachu, koloru dachówek i koloru rynien, ale jeżeli u kogoś do niczego miałyby nie pasować, to fakt - lepiej otynkować te miejsca.

----------


## coachu13

A od góry nad tym styro np 20cm też dać płytę osb pod blachę ?

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie, płyta tylko od czoła, zresztą monterzy znający się na obróbkach blacharskich (czyli ci co robią dachy) poradzą sobie z przymocowaniem blachy.

----------


## coachu13

Ja mam to tak niby rozpisane :
- płyta żelbetowa;
- warstwa gruntująca ( zwykły grunt ? );
- warstwa spadkowa 0,5%;
- styro 10cm
- mata drenująca ( co to ? );
- podkład cementowy wodoprzepuszczalny 4cm zbrojony siatką;
- zaprawa klejąca;
- płytki;

----------


## jnow1

Spadek mały ,a gdzie hydroizelacja? Niezłe bagno byś sobie wyszykował.

----------


## coachu13

Dokładnie.
Coś tu nie gra.

----------


## piotrek0m

Załączam fotkę stanu obecnego. Jeszcze nie przykryłem granitem, balkon 2 lata stoi w tym stanie. Szlam uszczelniający nachodzi na blachę. Przypomniałem sobie, że pod blacha jest uszczelniacz dekarski. Barierka nie jest przywiercona do płyty, miałem możliwość montowania do krokwi.

----------


## coachu13

I pod tą blachę jest od razu styropian od czoła płyty ?

----------


## piotrek0m

Od  czoła jest warstwa styropianu zaciągnięta siatką i do tego przytwierdzona płyta MDF do której przykręca się blachę. Montując płytę niestety musimy przewiercić w kilku miejscach styropian. Ja tam dałem skromnie styropianu, nie było to 20 cm  :wink:

----------


## coachu13

Czyli co, tak:

 -płyta balkonowa
- papa termozgrzewalna
- styropian na płytę
- wyleka ze spadkiem
- styro od czoła i spodu, obróbka klejem i blachą
- szlam izolacyjny ?
- klej, płytki

----------


## piotrek0m

Tak dokładnie jest.
Myślę, że jak nie obrobisz styro klejem to chyba nic się nie stanie, ale że mi zostało i kleju i siatki to zaciągałem.




> Czyli co, tak:
> 
>  -płyta balkonowa
> - papa termozgrzewalna
> - styropian na *papę*
> - wyleka ze spadkiem
> - styro od czoła i spodu, obróbka klejem i blachą
> - szlam izolacyjny ?
> - klej, płytki

----------


## Jan P.

Po co papa ?. Przecież jak warstwy nad nią przepuszczą wodę to i tak zaciek wyjdzie na czole balkonu. Papa powinna być na obróbce z blachy , Wtedy to ma sens. Jan

----------


## piotrek0m

Hmm... ja papę przykleiłem wcześniej, żeby woda deszczowa nie zalewała płyty, bo wsiąkała się do budynku. Tak to jakiś czas stało i dopiero po czasie wykańczałem balkon. Nie dopuszczamy do przepuszczenia wody dając od góry masy wodoszczelne, ale jakby papa miała być warstwą końcową to do czego kleić np. płytki ?

----------


## Jan P.

Papa pod wylewką. Jan

----------


## coachu13

Jan.P - raz mówisz po co papa, a potem mówisz papa pod wylewkę, to jak ?

----------


## Jan P.

Mea wina. Po co papa w tym miejscu - powinno być. Jan

----------


## coachu13

A jeszcze pytanko, dawać styropian czy może styrodur ?
Czy ten styro to do papy położyć na pianie ?

----------


## surgi22

1. Planujesz parkować samochodem na balkonie czy zrobisz zjazd modeli/lek XXXL ?? 
2. Boisz się że wiatr porwie styropian ?

----------


## coachu13

Wole zapytać.

----------


## surgi22

1. daj styropian
2. niczym nie klej, wylewka docisnie.

----------


## coachu13

A pod papę dawac jaki dysperbit ?

----------


## coachu13

Ktoś pomoże ?

----------


## piotrek0m

nie, 
papa na beton !

----------


## coachu13

OK.
Dzięki.

----------


## Mateusz z Albatrosa

Witam,
podpinam się pod wątek.

mam taras 15 m^2. Pod tarasem garaż.
Na chwile obecną tylko płyta betonowa zabezpieczona folią co by nie przemakała a przy mocnych deszczach w tym roku parokrotnie woda przesiąkła do garażu /jak jeszcze folii nie było/.

W projekcie mam takie rozwiązanie (od góry):

4,0              płytki chodnikowe
7,7-17         żwir
12               styropian +papa termozgrzewalna 2 warstwowa do tarasów
0-10,1        wylewka ze spadkiem 2%
12              płyta



Ocieplam jednak więźbę pianką PUR (otwarta komórka) i zastanawiam się czy przy okazji na tarasie nie zastosować pianki PUR ale zamknięto komórkowej.
Finalnie rozważam takie rozłożenie warstw:

4,0              płytki chodnikowe
9,7-19         żwir
0-10,1        wylewka ze spadkiem 2%
10 cm         pianka PUR (bez spadku)
12              płyta

pytanie czy taka kolojność jest ok. Nie uwzględniłem papy.

----------


## tomkam

Podepne sie troche pod temat. Drugi raz probuje zaizolowac balkon znajdujacy sie nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym (jadalnia). Stan obecny jest taki jak na ponizszych zdjeciach. Zakupilem do tego chemie z firmy PCI:
PCI Pecimor 2K
PCI Pecimor F
PCI Pecitape Objekt 120mm
PCI Polycret K40
PCI Novoment Z3
PCI Barraseal 2K
PCI PEcitape WS
PCI Elritan 140

Na jastrych przewidziane byly plytki, ale coraz bardziej sklaniam sie ku "kamiennemu dywanowi" i zdaje sobie sprawe, ze czesc chemii moze okazac sie zbedna. 
W tej chwili dom nie jest jeszcze ocieplony. Planowana grubosc styropianu to 20cm i tutaj zaczyna byc problem. Czy ten balkon powinien byc zaizolowany przed czy po ociepleniu? Co zrobic z tym "wysunieciem" o 20cm poza barierke balkonu? Jak to wykonczyc? Jak zamontowac profile balkonowe? Fachowcy doradzaja mi zmniejszyc ocieplenie do 10cm, ale nie za bardzo mi sie widzi taka opcja... 
Czy moze ktos mi powiedziec jak to poprawnie powinno byc zrobione? Od przeszlo pół roku szukam kogos kto zrobilby to poprawnie, bo na razie napotkani fachowcy nie za bardzo wiedza o co w tym chodzi i jak to ugryzc. Szukalem nawet kogos od przedstawiciela firmy PCI, ale na razie z marnym rezultatem...

----------


## Mareks77

Barierka faktycznie jest tu problemem i już podczas jej planowania powinna być przewidziana grubość ocieplenia tak aby mocowanie od czoła wystawało przynajmniej o 5 - 10 cm więcej aniżeli grubość ocieplenia.
Teraz już niestety jeśli barierka jest oddalona od ściany o 10 cm to nawet dając takie ocieplenie spowodujemy że pionowe elementy będą wystawały z okapnika powodując że nie będzie on ciągły.
Radzę dać planowane 20 cm i najwyżej barierka będzie wychodziła z okładziny podłogi balkonu.

Po kolei na płytę balkonu folia lub papa, następnie styropian i wylewka podłogowa ze spadkiem 2%.
Ocieplenie domu przy balkonie równo z powierzchnią jastrychu zazbroić 2 razy siatką z klejem wraz z narożnikami.
Brzegi wylewki sfazować trochę niżej od pozostałej powierzchni tak aby zmieściła się ostatnia warstwa siatki zbrojącej ocieplenie ściany wraz z okapnikiem tak aby tworzyć jednolitą powierzchnię ze spadkiem.
Między progiem drzwi balkonowych a płytą balkonu nie ma za wiele miejsca więc grubość ocieplenia będzie tu nikła zaledwie ok  5 cm.
Taras jest czworokątem więc jako okapnik na jastrychu można zastosować tu twardy profil Sopro OB wklejając go dookoła.
Okapnik ma szerokość 16 cm więc będzie cały wklejony  w ocieplenie zaprawą  PCI Polycret ® K 40
Jeśli nie było wykonanej fazki kryjącej profil i siatkę to całą powierzchnię balkonu wyrównać  PCI Polycret ® K 40
Na to szlam uszczelniający hydroizolacji PCI Barraseal 2K  razem z taśmami PCI Pecitape® Objekt 120 mm wklejonymi przy drzwiach i na całej długości okapnika a następnie okładzina z płytek lub kamienia.

Moim zdaniem ten sposób będzie OK.
Dwa pierwsze składniki juz pewnie zużyłeś do fundamentów, pozostała taśma i preparat służy raczej do dylatacji ale ten ostatni można użyć do połączenia profilu Sopro ze ścianą

.

----------


## Jan P.

Papa NA styropianie. Pod jaki sens?. Jan

----------


## Mareks77

> Papa NA styropianie. Pod jaki sens?. Jan


Taras pod którym jest pomieszczenie to co innego aniżeli balkon, dlatego pod styropian daje się paroizolację.
Jeśli płyta jest zatarta na gładko można dać grubą folię ale jeśli wygląd jest jak na normalnej budowie systemu gospodarczego z folii i paroizolacji po kilku miesiącach nic nie zostanie
Na styropian co najwyżej folia a nie papa.

http://www.izoforum.pl/tresc/paroizo...grzewanym/207/

----------


## cavasss

Drodzy,

Dwa balkony surowe, planowane ocieplenie ścian wełną co powinienem zrobić z balkonami przed ociepleniem aby mogły zaczekać rok

Wykończenie balkonów nieznane

zastanawiam się nad przytwierdzeniem jakiś wsporników pod przyszła balustradę tak aby później nie przewiercać się przez warstwy 
tylko wszystko do wsporników przymocować, co o tym sądzicie ??

----------


## replo

Witam,

Mam taka sytuacje ze mam balkon. Plyta balkonowa (od razu ze spadkiem) ze stropem jest polaczony lacznikiem termoizolacyjnym. Okno balkonowe jest postawione na poszerzeniach. Dodatkowo na oknie sa zastosowane tasmy uszczelniajace.
Na poczatku chcialem zastosowac pape termozgzewalny na plyte balkonowa jako hydroizolacja. Boje sie jednak ze elementy plastikowe lacznia teromoizolacyjnego i poszerzenia jak rowniez tasmy zniszcze podczas zgrzewania papy.
Jakie inne rozwiazanie w moim przypadku wchodz w gre jako hydroizolacja? Jak wysoko musze to rozwiatanie zawinac na sciane?

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## Jan P.

Czyli para ma wchodzić w strop i tam gnić ?.  Żeby nie dopuścić do dyfuzji pary z pomieszczenia ogrzewanego wystarczy pomalować  sufit szczelną farbą. Jan

----------


## cavasss

> Drodzy,
> 
> Dwa balkony surowe, planowane ocieplenie ścian wełną co powinienem zrobić z balkonami przed ociepleniem aby mogły zaczekać rok
> 
> Wykończenie balkonów nieznane
> 
> zastanawiam się nad przytwierdzeniem jakiś wsporników pod przyszła balustradę tak aby później nie przewiercać się przez warstwy 
> tylko wszystko do wsporników przymocować, co o tym sądzicie ??


jakaś pomoc ??

----------


## replo

piotrek0m - link ktory podales jest do tego samego watku. Moglbys go przeedytowac?

----------


## Mareks77

> jakaś pomoc ??


Balkon możesz przykryć grubą folią lub papą tak aby woda lód i mróz nie powodowały destrukcji.
Wsporników pod balustradę nie rób.
Przy tynku cienkowarstwowym na wełnie lub styropianie balustrada w miejscu styku ma z reguły płaskownik rozkładający siłę mocowania w dwóch miejscach na większą powierzchnię tak aby nie powodować punktowych naprężeń
Kotwy chemiczne z kawałkiem szpilki z gwintem zamontuje później fachowiec montujący balustradę.

----------


## cavasss

> Balkon możesz przykryć grubą folią lub papą tak aby woda lód i mróz nie powodowały destrukcji.
> Wsporników pod balustradę nie rób.


ok zdecydowałem się na grubą papę termozgrzewalną i tu kolejna kwestia kłaść ją na zakład czy na styk ??

Na zakład spowoduje nierówności i pewnie w przyszłości by trzeba było frezować styropian aby to było równe

Jak tą papę położyć ??

----------


## Mareks77

> ok zdecydowałem się na grubą papę termozgrzewalną i tu kolejna kwestia kłaść ją na zakład czy na styk ??
> 
> Na zakład spowoduje nierówności i pewnie w przyszłości by trzeba było frezować styropian aby to było równe
> 
> Jak tą papę położyć ??


Ta Twoja nierówność to ok 1 cm więc bez przesady. 
Łączenie zrób w jednym miejscu w prostej lini to styropian podda się gdy przykryje go wylewka a jak będziesz chciał zastosować twardy wodoodporny lub XPS to zrobisz w tym miejscu łączenie płyt i wytniesz..

----------


## Jan P.

> Ta Twoja nierówność to ok 1 cm więc bez przesady. 
> Łączenie zrób w jednym miejscu w prostej lini to styropian podda się gdy przykryje go wylewka a jak będziesz chciał zastosować twardy wodoodporny lub XPS to zrobisz w tym miejscu łączenie płyt i wytniesz..


0.5 cm

----------


## misiekle1985

Witam
Mam do waś pytanie. Lada dzień przychodzą robić wylewki w całym domu i zabrałem się za ukladanie styropianu .Mam balkon ze spadkiem w stronę okna bakonowego zamiast na zewnątrz. Siadło jak partacze wykonywali strop.Pytani: jak i co zrobić następujące pytanie:
-myyślałem zrobić ze spadkiem cienką szlichtę z Ceresitu cx5 
-co dalej na to papa,dyserbit, mazidło 2 składnikowe, styropian folie.i właściwa wylekwa z miksokreta
-między drzwiami balkonowymi a wylewką ma byc jakaś dyletacja styropian?czy coś
Ktoś coś podpowie.

----------


## alexa105

Witam, 
proszę o poradę. Mam dosyć spory kawałek balkonu wokół domu. Miał być do końca zimy zamknięty warstwą Woder Duo. Warstwy balkonu są następujące:
- płyta balkonowa
- papa
- styropian
- wylewka ze spadkiem
- Woder Duo wzmocniony siatką
Niestety "specjalista", który wykonywał mi izolację Woder Duo źle zainstalował okapy balkonu. Przymocował je bezpośrednio do wylewki i na to położył Woder Duo. Efekt jest taki że spadek się kończy parę centymetrów przed okapem i woda tam cały czas stoi. Dodatkowo pogoda była nieciekawa podczas kładzenia izolacji i w niektórych miejscach balkon przecieka, dostaje się na styropian i nawet wraca do budynku i zalewa ścianę. Próbowaliśmy to wyrównać kolejną wartwą Woder Duo jednak niestety już zastała nas jesień deszcze na okrągło itd. Woder Duo nie chciał wysychać i był wypłikiwany.
Aby zabezpieczyć się przed zimą jedyną opcją jest położenie kolejnej wartswy papy na Woder Duo. Mam nadzieję że jakoś wytrzyma.

Jak prawidłowo zabezpieczyć balkon po zimie? Czy mogę położyć Woder Duo na papę? Jak długo Woder Duo może być użytkowany bez kładzenia płytek czy czegoś podobnego?

----------


## Andrzej733

jak płyta balkonowa nie ma spadku na zewnątrz to nie kładzie się papy...to tak na marginesie.
zależy w jakim stanie jest ta izolacja, ale tak czy siak obróbkę trzeba przerobić i wpuścić ją trochę jeżeli się inaczej nie da, Jak obróbka blaszana to musisz uzyć żywicy i piasku kwarcowego aby przyczepność wyrównać do podłoża. Jak na wiosnę chesz robić to poóż te pape aby nie ciekło na ścianę i potem ja zdejm, weź szpachelkę i zobacz czy to co zostało trzyma się posadzki jak nie to trzeba zedrzeć, jak się trzyma to połozyć na nia.
jest taki wynalazek jak folia budowlana , uzywa się jej do przykrycia izolacji aby deszcz jej nie wypłukał.

----------


## piotrek0m

Coś nazwa pewnej izolacji  występuje aż nazbyt często w jednym poście, 8 powtórzeń w krótkim poście -  czy to nowa forma reklamy ...

----------


## alexa105

Dzięki Andrzej za pomoc
"Jak obróbka blaszana to musisz uzyć żywicy i piasku kwarcowego aby przyczepność wyrównać do podłoża."
Obróka blaszana, ale mógłbyś jaśniej wytłumaczyć o co chodzi?

 rzeczywiście, jak czytam swój post to trochę nadużyłem tej firmy. No folii budowlanej nie było... jednak izolacja była kładziona w odstępie miedzy deszczami, jakieś 2 dni. W sumie myślałem że już jest w miarę ok ale jak przyszedł deszcz to popłynęło. To już nie jest ta pogoda na takie prace.. z drugiej strony w Pomorskim cały rok jest nie ta pogoda na prace budowlane  :bash: 
Na górnym balkonie izolacja wygląda na dobrze, grubo położaną, oczywiście woda stoi, ale balkon jednak gdzieś tam przecieka. Czy jest to możliwe że przez izolacje?

----------


## alexa105

A jeżeli chodzi o papę na płycie balkonu to w wielu postach widziałem właśnie papę jako pierwszą warstwe a dopiero potem ocieplenie i wylewka ze spadkiem.
Żeby było jasno woda u mnie nie wraca po papie do budynku tylko dostaję się na spód balkonu (od spodu jest styropian zaciagnięty siatką z klejem) zatrzymuję się na kleju i tam się cofa w strone ściany.
Rysunek dla jaśniejszego podglądu jak to u mnie wygląda. W niektórych miejscach jestem pewny że izolacja przecieka bo jest wypłukana, ale tam gdzie dobrze zrobiona to już nie wiem czy przecieka gdzie stoi woda czy dostaje się przez okap czy jak. Izolacja jest niby do basenów więc powinna trzymać tam gdzie woda stoi na okrągło.

----------


## Andrzej733

Blacha ma gładką powierzchnię i przyczepność izolacji mineralnej jest mniejsza niż do betonu (toretycznie, no chyba że na brudny beton kładziesz). Żywica ma dużą przyczepność, większą niż izolacja, smarujesz blachę żywicą i aby stworzyć coś na podobieństwo betonu posypujesz to piaskiem kwarcowym (mozna go kupić wszędzie). Bez tego zabiegu trwałość izolacji jest dużo mniejsza bo blacha od temperatury bedzie się odkształcać sporo i zacznie zrywać połaczenia izolacji, a tak to dzięki większej przyczepności izolacji proces będzie dłużej trwał .
Nie zrobisz izolacji na 100 lat, ale mozna to wydłużyć ile się da do tych 6 lat

----------


## Mareks77

> A jeżeli chodzi o papę na płycie balkonu to w wielu postach widziałem właśnie papę jako pierwszą warstwe a dopiero potem ocieplenie i wylewka ze spadkiem.
> Żeby było jasno woda u mnie nie wraca po papie do budynku tylko dostaję się na spód balkonu (od spodu jest styropian zaciagnięty siatką z klejem) zatrzymuję się na kleju i tam się cofa w strone ściany.
> Rysunek dla jaśniejszego podglądu jak to u mnie wygląda. W niektórych miejscach jestem pewny że izolacja przecieka bo jest wypłukana, ale tam gdzie dobrze zrobiona to już nie wiem czy przecieka gdzie stoi woda czy dostaje się przez okap czy jak. Izolacja jest niby do basenów więc powinna trzymać tam gdzie woda stoi na okrągło.


Po pierwsze to blacha czyli okapnik rozumiem że znajduje się na wylewce i jest razem z nią pokryta szlamem izolacyjnym ?

Jeżeli jest tak jak to opisałeś to zbrojona zaprawa która jest położona na styropianie namakała by najpierw w miejscu łaczenia płyt spodniej częsci balkonu.
Czasami jednak namoknieta spodnia część balkonu występuje ze względu na nieuformowany spadek zewnętrzny na ociepleniu tej części.
Woda z opadów zacinając pada na pionową część balkonu czyli czoło a następnie spada i spływa w stronę budynku.
Na kleju nie jest to aż tak oczywiste ze względu na fakt że zaprawa sama nasiąka i ciągnie wilgoć więc od małej kropli widoczna po jakimś czasie jest duża ciemniejsza plama.
Proponuję dokładnie sprawdzić poziomicą ten fakt i ewentualnie trochę poprawić a podczas tynkowania pamiętać aby fachowcy z tynku uformowali na zewnętrznej dolnym czole mały okapnik lub inaczej malutki sopel na całej długości.
To spowoduje że woda spływając z czoła balkonu w dół nie popłynie w stronę budynku tylko będzie kapać na skraju balkonu.
Bez tego na spodniej części balkonu po jakimś czasie mogą się pojawić białawe naloty z soli i innych chemikaliów będących w powietrzu które zabiera ze sobą deszcz.

----------


## alexa105

Tak, blacha znajduje się na wylewce i jest pokryta szlamem.

"ewentualnie trochę poprawić a podczas tynkowania pamiętać aby fachowcy z tynku uformowali na zewnętrznej dolnym czole mały okapnik lub inaczej malutki sopel na całej długości."

na pionowym elemencie balkonu, na zewnętrznym dolnym czole na całej długości jest wklejony malutki plastikowy okapnik, aby zapobiec sytuacji jaką opisałeś.

"Nie zrobisz izolacji na 100 lat, ale mozna to wydłużyć ile się da do tych 6 lat"
Ja już tych balkonów mam dosyć, mam piękny taras i na ten balkon nie muszę nawet wchodzić. Gdybym budował jeszze raz dom to bym z większości jak nie całości zrezygnował.
Może zadam jeszzce jedno pytanie. Co położyć aby o balkonach zapomnieć? Może być nawet blacha jak na płaskich dachach, na całości chociaż nie najlepiej to wygląda Jakieś inne pomysły? Tę żywicę z piaskiem kwarcowym można położyć na cały balkon? Widziałem, że są jakieś wersje dekoracyjne.. cenowo jak wychodzi? Na wiosnę coś muszę wymyśleć, póki co kładę papę i będę obserwował czy gdzieś jeszcze idzie woda.

----------


## Mareks77

> Tak, blacha znajduje się na wylewce i jest pokryta szlamem.
> 
> Może zadam jeszzce jedno pytanie. Co położyć aby o balkonach zapomnieć? Może być nawet blacha jak na płaskich dachach, na całości chociaż nie najlepiej to wygląda Jakieś inne pomysły? Tę żywicę z piaskiem kwarcowym można położyć na cały balkon? Widziałem, że są jakieś wersje dekoracyjne.. cenowo jak wychodzi? Na wiosnę coś muszę wymyśleć, póki co kładę papę i będę obserwował czy gdzieś jeszcze idzie woda.


Jeszcze kilka pytań.

To jest zwykła wyprofilowana blacha czy jakiś sztywny okapnik systemowy typu :


Wylewka w miejscu mocowania blachy lub profilu okapowego powinna być odpowiednio wyprofilowana tak aby zachowany był spadek nie powodując zastojów wody.
Na styku wylewki z okapnikiem zatopić w szlamie taśmy izolacyjne.
Jeśli nie udało się przygotować wylewki to po wklejeniu blachy można pokryć całość balkonu zaprawą wyrównującą niwelując powstały uskok.

Na Twoim miejscu jeśli faktycznie woda wchodzi pomiędzy blachę a posadzkę i pojawia się na spodniej części balkonu proponuję w miejscu styku blachy z posadzką wkleić taśmy izolacyjne do szlamu i pokryć balkon jeszcze jedną warstwą szlamu izolacyjnego.

----------


## alexa105

zwykła blacha wyprofilowana.
Pisałem już wcześniej osoba, która "uszczelniła" mi balkon nie wpuściła blachy aby zrobić jednolity spadek i powstał zastój o którym piszesz.

Myślę że tak zrobię, na wiosnę zerwę papę którą teraz położyłem i dołożę warstę szlamu aby wyrównać spadek.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy solidnie zostały zaizolowane łączenia blach.. czego używacie, aby to uszczęlnić?

Uważasz, że pomysł z żywicą na całej powierzchni jest ok? Nie będzie odpadać?

----------


## Mareks77

do tego typu łączeń użyj taśmy którą się zatapia także połączenia ścian z podłogą. Posmaruj łączenie szlamem a następnie na świeżą i mokrą  połóż taśmę i szlamuj  samo łączenie, a następnie pokryj szlamem cały balkon.
Połączenia blach należało zalutować.
Jeśli tego nie zrobiono to postaraj się o uszczelniacz poliuretanowy w kolorze blachy czyli jeśli jest ocynkowana to szary lub inny zgodny i pokryj łączenia od zewnątrz.
Tym samym preparatem pokryj szczelinę pomiędzy blachą a wykonaną posadzką czyli płytkami lub ewentualną żywicą.

Odnośnie żywicy to odpadać nie będzie. Żywica z kamyczkami będzie OK. Brak poślizgu i wygląda całkiem OK.
Jeśli balkon jest mały to zakup coś lepszego z górnej półki.
Warstwy powinny wyglądać tak:

http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul-g...1&zdjecie=4575

----------


## rustin

Pogubiłem się w tym, czyli mam płytę balkonu , wysmarowana izolacją przeciwodną izohanu ,nie dysperbit. Na to poszła izolacja, styropian i wylewka z mixokreta.
Co mam zrobić w następnej kolejności ?
Obróbkę z blachy a potem płytki które na nią wejdą ? czy płytki a potem blacha ?
Czy ten okapnik z blachy jest musowy czy są inne rozwiązania ?

----------


## Jan P.

Obróbka z blachy powinna być pod izolacją z papy. Bo tak, izolacja a jakże jest nie będzie ciekło środkiem a woda pokaże się na krawędzi. Nie wierzcie w to .że kapinos można dać pod samymi płytkami. Fuga i jakieś niby szczelne mazidło po kilku latach stwardnieje , popęka i zaciek gotowy.Jan

----------


## Andrzej733

obróbkę można dawać tu i tu. Lepiej jest dać na pierwszej izolacji (o ile na betonie jest spadek) jak nie ma spadku to na warstwie spadkowej (powinno ją się robić na płycie nie po styropianie.) 
Obróbka podpłytkowa nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem ale poprawnie zrobiona do remontu przetrwa

----------


## rustin

Nic nie zrozumiałem. Napisałem jak mam zrobione na chwilę obecną , jak zrobić dalej ?

----------


## Mareks77

> Pogubiłem się w tym, czyli mam płytę balkonu , wysmarowana izolacją przeciwodną izohanu ,nie dysperbit. Na to poszła izolacja, styropian i wylewka z mixokreta.
> Co mam zrobić w następnej kolejności ?
> Obróbkę z blachy a potem płytki które na nią wejdą ? czy płytki a potem blacha ?
> Czy ten okapnik z blachy jest musowy czy są inne rozwiązania ?


Na styku blachy i posadzki wtop taśmę izolacyjną:



Taśmę wtop za pomocą jakiejkolwiek hydroizolacji np:



W celu wtopienia taśmy rozrób tylko tyle środka aby wystarczyło.
Do wtapiania taśmy może być on rzadszy ale nie za bardzo.
Tą samą taśmą zaizoluj styk płyty balkonowej ze ścianą oraz futryną okna.

Po odczekaniu kilku godzin zaizoluj cały balkon.
Powtórz tą czynność  dwukrotnie.tak aby warstwa izolująca wynosiła ok 3 - 4mm

Jeśli faktycznie po położeniu blachy powstaje górka przez którą nie chce spływać woda to kładąc płytki użyj pacy zębatej 1 x 1 cm.
Smaruj zarówno płytkę jak i posadzkę !
Pacą z zębami posadzkę, natomiast płytkę smaruj pacą bez zębów.

Sama hydroizolacja powinna trochę złagodzić górkę a resztę spowoduje zaprawa klejąca.
Płytki układaj z poziomicą tak aby zachować spadek.

Po odczekaniu ok 48h aż klej wyschniemożna położyć fugę.
W miejscu czoła czyli styku płytek z blachą zaizoluj całość uszczelniaczem dekarskim dobierając jego kolor do płytek lub blachy.

----------


## alexa105

Witam,
dziękuję Wam za pomoc. W ostateczności postanowiłem wszystko zerwać i położyć porządnie na nowo..
Mam pytanie odnośnie styropianu przy ścianie.
Jak na załączonym obrazku widać, nie wiem jak położyć styropian przy samej ścianie? Jak izolacja ma być wywinięta (szlam na warstwie spadkowej), na ścinę(pustaki), na styropian? Ma być cieńszy niż koncowa warsta styropianu na scianie, potem na to wywinąć szlam i następnie uzupelnic stropianem? Czy warstwa spadkowa ma iść do końca ściany bez izolacji? - wtedy tworzy się mostek termiczny...

----------


## alexa105

wrzucę drugie zdjęcie, aby łatwiej było zrozumieć o co mi chodzi..

----------


## Myjk

> Żadne dysperbity i mazidła ! Na balkony i tarasy dajesz izolację przeciw wodną dwuskładnikowa tzw. szlam izolacyjny. 
> Płyta betonowa, na to przygrzana papa wywinięta na mur, na papę styropian, na styropian folię i wylewkę na której robisz spadek, na wylewce dajesz szlam izolacyjny + taśma butylowa w narożniki. Na tym układasz wykończenie. Od czoła, boków i od spodu balkonu należy przykleić styropian. Styropian zaciągnąć klejem. Ważne żeby wyprowadzić kapinosy albo z materiału wykończenia, albo obróbki z blachy. Szlam zaciąga się od góry na obróbki. Chodzi o to, żeby woda nie znalazła nigdzie miejsca żeby wpłynąć pod jakikolwiek element wykończenia.


Piotrze, czy dokładnie tak samo izoluje się balkony na wykuszu? Czy wylewki nad ociepleniem i izolacją nie powinno się w którymś miejscu zakotwiczyć?

----------


## alexa105

Jakie są mniej więcej ceny za poszczególne usługi hydroizolacji balkonu:

przygotowanie podłoża za m2- wykonanie spadku.
Wklejanie taśmy w rogach za mb
instalacja opierzenia renoplast za mb
Wykonanie właściwej hydroizolacji za m2

Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć podobnych informacji

----------


## Gwiazdoor

Mam podobny dylemat jak kolega w poście #73 - jak poprawnie mam wykonać hydroizolację balkonu?

Między drzwiami balkonowymi a płytą balkonową mam 10cm.
Nie chcę używać papy, bo nie mam do niej zgrzewarki dlatego pewnie zostaje tylko jakaś hydroizolacja - jaką kupić w korzystnej cenie i sprawdzoną?

Wykonałbym to tak:
- grunt
- wyrównanie płyty balkonowej ze spadkiem
- szlam  wywinięty na ścianę tak z 15-20cm. na łączeniu ściana - płyta zastosuje taśmę uszczelniającą np. Ceresit CL 152.
- folia budowlana
- styropian na płytę balkonową ( dach/podłoga ) 4-5cm
- styropian lub styrodur 5cm na całej szerokości styku balkonu ze ścianą aby zniwelować styk wylewki ze ścianą.
- folia budowlana
- wylewka 5cm ze spadkiem 1-1,5%
- grunt
- po raz kolejny szlam z zastosowaniem taśm na łączeniu styropian wylewka.
- na to klej i płytki.
- oczywiście ocieplenie balkonu od dołu i od czoła.

Martwi mnie jedna rzecz - przy montażu barierek do płyty balkonowej / wylewki uszkodzę hydroizolację - w takiej sytuacji należ montować barierkę najlepiej do czoła płyty balkonowej?

Wszędzie szukam informacji na ten temat, każdy pisze co dać ale nigdzie nie ma informacji o drobnych szczegółach które są bardzo ważne.

----------


## surgi22

Możesz dać mocowanie barierek od czoła lub od dołu.

----------


## bolek89

Odkopię temat. 
Mam do wykończenia balkon i taras. Zostało to wykonane tak że na zalany beton została położona papa wywinięta na ściany, pod papa okapnik. Tak jak na tym zdjęciu z internetu: 

Na to została wylana wylewka betonowa. 

Co dalej? Czy na to mogę kłaść płytki? Pozostałe 2 balkony zostały wykonane w takiej technologi 25 lat temu i wszystko trzyma, nie zacieka itd.
Czy należy wykonać dodatkową hydroizolację bezpośrednio pod płytkami?

Edit:
Nikt nie pomógł w zwiazku z tym kupiłem hydroizolacje Mapelastic.

----------

